# Neuer Onlineshop für Simatic Komponenten http://www.spsdirekt.com



## spsdirekt (28 April 2010)

Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder!

Heute möchten wir euch unserem neuen Onlineshop für Automatisierungstechnik vorstellen:

*http://www.spsdirekt.com*

Wir haben uns auf den Vertrieb von S5 und S7 Baugruppen spezialisiert, die wir zu günstigen Preisen anbieten. 
In Kürze auch Beckhoff und Festo Komponenten.


Neue oder gebrauchte Baugruppen – schnell, günstig, mit Gewährleistung und Rechnung mit ausgewiesener Mwst.

Unsere Baugruppen sind Original-Komponenten der jeweiligen Hersteller. Wir beziehen unsere Waren auf dem Zweitmarkt aus: 

· Projektüberhängen 
· überschüssigen Ersatzteilpositionen 
· Lager- und Betriebsauflösungen 
· Aufkäufen von Groß- und Restposten 
· Insolvenzverkäufen und Versteigerungen ​ 
Alle Artikel, die in unserem Onlineshop erscheinen, sind vorrätig und sofort lieferbar. 
Unser Angebot richtet sich ausschließlich an gewerbliche Abnehmer, alle angegebenen Preise sind Netto-Preise. 
Privatpersonen können die Baugruppen über unseren Ebayshop (oder nach telefonischer Absprache)erwerben.​ 
Wir sind auch ständig am Ankauf von Automatisierungstechnik interessiert.
Siehe dazu den Menüpunkt Ankauf im Onlineshop.

Wir kaufen z.B.: SPS Baugruppen Siemens S5 und S7, Allen Bradley, Beckhoff, Mitsubishi, usw…​ 
Schaut einfach mal rein…

Liebe Grüsse

Horst Müller,spsdirekt


----------



## spsdirekt (20 Mai 2010)

*Beckhoff Busklemmen*

Neu eingetroffen:

Großer Posten Beckhoff Busklemmen

KL2612             2-Kanal-Relais-Ausgangsklemmen 125VAC/30VDC 
KL1408             8-Kanal-Digital-Eingangsklemmen 24 V DC 
KL2408             8-Kanal-Digital-Ausgangsklemmen 24 V DC 
                      KL6001             Serielle Schnittstelle RS232                                  
KL2134             4-Kanal-Digital-Ausgangsklemmen 24 V DC                       
KL1104             4-Kanal-Digital-Eingangsklemmen 24 V DC 
                     KL2114             4-Kanal-Digital-Ausgangsklemmen 24 V DC                       
KL9010             Busendklemme                                   
BC9000             Ethernet-TCP/IP-Busklemmen-Controller                    

Schaut einfach mal rein…

http://www.spsdirekt.com/

Liebe Grüsse

Horst Müller, spsdirekt


----------



## spsdirekt (23 Dezember 2010)

*Beckhoff Busklemmen neu eingetroffen*

Neu eingetroffen:

Für alle die derzeit mit Lieferschwierigkeiten zu kämpfen haben.

Großer Posten Beckhoff Busklemmen

KL1012 2-Kanal-Digital-Eingangsklemme   24 V DC, Filter 0,2 ms, 4-Leitertechnik
KL2114 4-Kanal-Digital-Ausgangsklemme 24 V DC, 0,5 A,2 Ausgänge 3-Leitertechnik, 2 Ausgänge 1-Leitertechnik 
KL2134 4-Kanal-Digital-Ausgangsklemme 24 V DC, 0,5 A mit   Verpolungsschutz 2 Ausgänge 3-Leitertechnik, 2 Ausgänge 1-Leitertechnik
KL1114 4-Kanal-Digital-Eingangsklemme 24 V DC, Filter 0,2 ms,2 Eingänge 3-Leitertechnik, 2 Eingänge 1-Leitertechnik 
KL9010 Busendklemme 
KL1104 4-Kanal-Digital-Eingangsklemme 24 V DC, Filter 3,0 ms,2 Eingänge 3-Leitertechnik, 2 Eingänge 1-Leitertechnik 
KL1002 2-Kanal-Digital-Eingangsklemme 24 V DC, Filter 3,0 ms,   4-Leitertechnik 
KL3022 2-Kanal-Analog-Eingangsklemme   4…20 mA, Differenzeingang,12 Bit  KL9100 Passive Potenzialeinspeiseklemme, 24 V DC 
KL2022 2-Kanal-Digital-Ausgangsklemme 24 V DC, 2,0 A, 4-Leitertechnik KL2032 2-Kanal-Digital-Ausgangsklemme 24 V DC, 0,5 A mit   Verpolungsschutz, 4-Leitertechnik 
BK3110 PROFIBUS-Buskoppler für bis zu 64 digitale Busklemmen, 12   MBaud 

Schaut einfach mal rein…

http://www.spsdirekt.com/   Steuerungen-->Beckhoff

Frohe Weihnachten und ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2011

Horst Müller, spsdirekt


----------

